# I am a total failure



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

A foster failure, that is. I don't know if anyone remembers this girl http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/153964-houston-tx-blk-tan-female-oti-going-shot.html but after fostering her since March I have officially adopted her. I just couldn't imagine life without her, she has become such a part of our family. I am so happy, she is my first GSD and she is amazing. We are keeping the name Gypsy :wub:


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I have to say, that is the best fail I have ever heard of!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations! She sure is a cutie.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Well, I have to say, that is the best fail I have ever heard of!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::congratulations:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i do remember her because i'm a big stevie nicks fan and love the song "gypsy". thank you for helping a shepherd in need. i was a fosture failure too with my rescue the shepster.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the Foster failure club. We have a 9 yr old GSD and I always assumed that is what our next dog would be....well we started fostering a GSD/Mastiff x and couldn't bear to take him to the adoption event.....so in my living room he is, snoring away. Some failures are worth experiencing:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a beautiful failure))))


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

You are a great volunteer and an awesome failed foster mom, lol ! I'm glad the story ended up this way!


----------

